# Model Shoot in the Mall



## camz (Aug 24, 2009)

I know 6 is typically too much to post so C&C not required. Just wanted to share this with you guys/gals. 


1









2







3







4







5








6


----------



## five pennies (Aug 24, 2009)

they look great! In 3 she looks a little tired. They look perfect for a clothing store ad. great job!


----------



## camz (Aug 24, 2009)

five pennies said:


> they look great! In 3 she looks a little tired. They look perfect for a clothing store ad. great job!



Yeah I agree with her looking like she was caught in the middle of a transition. It was actually her first time so there was alot of direction needed but we are extremely proud of her.  I think she's a natural.  On #3 I wish I had it zoomed in a more because she has these tantilizing eyes and I think that shot would've worked better if it was more like a head shot.  

Thanks for the comments.:thumbup:


----------



## Big (Aug 24, 2009)

I think that massive side border is _really _distracting. It seems to take away from the picture IMO (sorry). I love #6, it does a great job of showing off her figure!


----------



## loopy (Aug 24, 2009)

Great shots.

I think she did great for her first time modeling, but I'm also not crazy about the pose in #6, to me it looks like she's about to pop a squat.


----------



## epp_b (Aug 24, 2009)

Good job.  The first two look like they belong on a sign in the mall.


----------



## camz (Aug 24, 2009)

Big said:


> I think that massive side border is _really _distracting. It seems to take away from the picture IMO (sorry). I love #6, it does a great job of showing off her figure!


 
Thanks for the comments BIG.  Took out the side borders.



loopy said:


> Great shots.
> 
> I think she did great for her first time modeling, but I'm also not crazy about the pose in #6, to me it looks like she's about to pop a squat.


 
Yeah she was awesome for the first time *jaw-dropping*.  I think she just has to hit her moves harder and with more umph and she'll definetly go places. Thanks for the comments!




Samson.Real5 said:


> Great look and great pose she's giving and the face looks awesome with great body she rockin at the mall place and it's an eyeopener images..


 


epp_b said:


> Good job. The first two look like they belong on a sign in the mall


 
At times it's the model the brings the shoot to life and we were glad to be working with her.  Thanks for the comments!


----------



## ocular (Aug 25, 2009)

I like #3 looks real. #5 reminds me of the type o pics u find in a sears catalogue.


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Aug 25, 2009)

The last one is a really strong photo.


----------



## BibleArt (Aug 25, 2009)

I like the coat, where can I buy it? Nice job


----------



## camz (Aug 26, 2009)

ocular said:


> I like #3 looks real. #5 reminds me of the type o pics u find in a sears catalogue.


 


Do'Urden's Eyes said:


> The last one is a really strong photo.


 
Thanks for the comments guys!



BibleArt said:


> I like the coat, where can I buy it? Nice job


 
LOL..if you don't mind it's from last year's line. 
Thanks!


----------



## craig (Aug 30, 2009)

Excellent work! Let's hear more about the shoot. Did you have free reign of the mall? Did you go through the proper channels or was the gorilla style.

Love & Bass


----------



## camz (Aug 30, 2009)

craig said:


> Excellent work! Let's hear more about the shoot. Did you have free reign of the mall? Did you go through the proper channels or was the gorilla style.
> 
> Love & Bass



No commando style on this shoot craig.  Lucky enough the place did not require a shooting permit as many of the other iconic locations around here.  I'm actually surprised that it wasn't so since this mall falls somewhat on the high end category.  We actually had some of the security personnel watch part of the session.

Since we shot this right at opening crowd control wasn't so difficult to manage.  If there would be anybody in camera view my partner and I would switch off to give them a "Please hurry up stare" wish usually does the job .


----------



## craig (Aug 30, 2009)

Cool! All the elements were in place and it shows in the photos. I have a couple of beach shoots to do. Not like it is the same thing, but crowd control has been on my mind. Same goes for gorilla shooting. I think I am just going to go ahead and buy a permit.

Love & Bass


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 30, 2009)

Heh. Cool. I'm a fan of guerrilla shooting. As long as it's not identifiable, you're good.  (Someone asked me on a shoot if I had a release for the park we were shooting in. I honestly hadn't bothered; it was open, public, not identifiable in any of the images. Whatever.)

Nice shooting Camz. Now I wanna see what you would do with flash.


----------



## camz (Aug 31, 2009)

musicaleCA said:


> Nice shooting Camz. Now I wanna see what you would do with flash.


 
In my case it's for fill light and reception halls where my flashes get usage...who knows if I want to change my style maybe I'll come join ya strobists!


----------



## SanDiegoPhotographer (Aug 31, 2009)

This pictures came out great and that is really amazing how you were able to pull off shooting in the mall and make it look like it was empty and you had rented out the place


----------



## camz (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks!

If you have the luxury planning a shoot I think weekday mornings maybe be even more practical.  It wasn't too difficult really, it was just a lazy Sunday and people are pretty considerate around here..they pretty much tried to stay away from view.


----------

